# Field Trial Season is here again!! 2012 - 2013 Season!



## JuliaH (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone else got trial dogs this year?  I know Sam is out there and JetJockey has a nice Brittany that is working on her title too I believe  

Summer camp is done now and it's time for the trials..


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 18, 2012)

Great pics and good luck this year! 

SJ


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm in the same boat Juliah.  Our Chicken Championship started yesterday.  52 dogs entered in Bassett NE and run on only wild birds, no released birds, and no matter how many sharp tail they may find, it takes a chicken find to win it.  My pup runs Wed and it should be done Friday.  SHe runs only 4 trials this fall, plus the nationals (and maybe 1 weekend AAA if I can make it).  All the trials this year are 1 hr AA Championships, so placements won't be easy to come by.  

Good luck, I'll be pulling for you.  What's your season look like?


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi JJ 

And good luck!! I thought the Chicken Championship was cancelled this year... we might be talking about 2 different trials tho.. 

I love the trials run on wild birds, but it does make things harder, like Tennessee last season... 

This from GSP Chronicle "2012 NGSPA Sharptail Championship CANCELLED because of extreme drought conditions. There is also a chance that the Prairie Chicken will be cancelled. Watch for more information."  

You must be running the Prairie Chicken one... Good luck in all your trials by the way 

I am not sure yet where Sam will be entered, but I will let you know!  Maybe we outta rename this thread for the 2012 - 2013 season   Pictures?

Julia




Jetjockey said:


> I'm in the same boat Juliah.  Our Chicken Championship started yesterday.  52 dogs entered in Bassett NE and run on only wild birds, no released birds, and no matter how many sharp tail they may find, it takes a chicken find to win it.  My pup runs Wed and it should be done Friday.  SHe runs only 4 trials this fall, plus the nationals (and maybe 1 weekend AAA if I can make it).  All the trials this year are 1 hr AA Championships, so placements won't be easy to come by.
> 
> Good luck, I'll be pulling for you.  What's your season look like?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 18, 2012)

The NGSPA Chicken championship was cancelled.  But the ABC Chicken is still going as planned.  Next week will be the Pheasant in Iowa, then the Quail in MO next month.

How do your trials work?  I know you have the NGSPA and the GSPCA and they both hold separate Nationals.  Is the NGSPA more of an AF group while GSPCA geared more towards AKC?


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 18, 2012)

Ah.. ok  

David and Sara do both AKC (GSPCA) and AF (NGSPA) trials. I have to get Sam registered with AF. I want to get all of my GSP in AF, just have not got it done yet... That will make it simpler when I have pups to campaign. 

I will let you know as things progress on Sam's trials... just not sure yet 

Julia




Jetjockey said:


> The NGSPA Chicken championship was cancelled.  But the ABC Chicken is still going as planned.  Next week will be the Pheasant in Iowa, then the Quail in MO next month.
> 
> How do your trials work?  I know you have the NGSPA and the GSPCA and they both hold separate Nationals.  Is the NGSPA more of an AF group while GSPCA geared more towards AKC?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 19, 2012)

Got hosed again.  Drew the one course that had only one find in two weeks at the AKC Nationals....... Drew the one day when winds were supposed to blow at the Chicken.  No dogs found birds today, and that was our draw.  Winds gusting to 40 and temps in the upper 70's aren't exactly conducive to finding birds.  Oh we'll, that's trialing.  Hopefully the next couple trials end up with better draws and good runs.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 20, 2012)

Dang!  Well, that's trialing is right... but it is frustrating! I expect you are like us, not far from your title, correct?

Your Brit is due those good finds and good days after this one


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 20, 2012)

We're still working on her AFC, but she's had her FC since before she was 2 1/2.  She's running only 1 hr AA trials now and they are all championships in the fall.  Our championships are dual sanctioned by AFC and AF.  So she's an AKC FC but she can win as many AmF championships or RU Championships as she can.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh wow! I did not realize that   Congrats!!  So you are working on AFC and AmField stuff now 

Julia


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, we're trying..  Running in weekend 1/2hr All Age trials does nothing for her at this point, except maybe gain a little experience.  Our AA dog of the year award only gives points for placements in 1hr AA trials.  So any 1 hr AA trial qualifies.  Then we have our dual sanctioned "championships" that are AKC and AF.  With AF, a dog who wins a championship is considered a Champion.  If they win 2 they are a 2X Champion, and so on.  AF also crowns a RU champion, and it works the same as a champion title.  My pup is an AKC FC and an AmF RU champion.  For breeding purposes in the Brit world people really look at those 1hr championships and 1 hr placements.  That's what separates the good dogs from the great dogs.  Obviously a NFC title or a dog of the year are the ultimate goals....  I run her in the occasional 1/2 hr weekend Amateur AA trial because she isn't an AFC, nor is she qualified for the Amateur Nationals.  Eventually I'd love to pin an AFC title on her and run her in the Amateur nationals as well.  But considering how often I get to run her, and the competition I have when I do, that won't be easy.  My Pro has a couple clients that have some awesome dogs and they REALLY know how to handle them.  It's tough enough beating those dogs when the pro runs them all, it's tougher yet in amateur trials since those guys have great dogs, and they are also amazing handlers.  Of I ever do manage to get her AFC title on her, Ill know she and I earned it.......

Good luck this fall!


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh boy!!! Sara and David are at the Region 8 Championship in Cheyenne Wyoming. Sam runs tomorrow, so I hope he does well. His summer camp was just right, so he may finish soon. 

BUT, today was All Age and the winners were:

First Place:  Sky (not sure of her registered name, but her sire is DC-NGDC Doublerun Cole Bier)

Second Place:  FC Royalerun All Bets Are Off

Third Place: Royalerun Back in the Saddle

All three are Royalerun trained and handled!!  David is a wonderful trainer and today it showed big time!  Below is a picture of the winners. I don't know the 4th place dog or trainer, but congrats to them too. They were up against a formidable team!  David King is holding the first place winner.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 29, 2012)

So far it's been a pretty good start for us. I was really worried about this fall season since my pup is only running 1 hr AA trials.  The competition in the fall is the toughest of the year, and placements are incredibly tough to come by since the trials are really big, and typically all but the west coast Pro's attend.  We had a horrible draw in the first trial and my pup had to run in low 80 temps with winds gusting to 40mph.  Not what you want in a trial with 54 dogs entered.  She went birdless which was pretty much what I expected to happen.  Second trial we got a much better draw, but the weather was much better for everyone.  47 dogs came to the line and we managed a 3rd place finish.  We are pretty excited considering the competition that came to the line.  The trainer, who had the winning dog as well, actually had our dog winning by a hair, but the judges had her third. We aren't complaining though as any placement is huge.   Two more trials, and possibly 1 Amateur trial, before Nationals at the end of Nov.  Hopefully we get a couple good draws in the next two trials.  Nobody's walking away with the Dog of the Year award at this point, and there are still about 6-7 dogs still in contention.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 29, 2012)

JJ,  Wow!! Third out of that many dogs is wonderful!! I don't know about Sam yet, but hopefully he will do well. I know David and Sara are headed to Nationals but not sure if Sam is running this year.

Julia


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 30, 2012)

Is he qualified yet?


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 30, 2012)

Sam is qualified  and only needs one good win for his FC but I don't think it will be nationals... we shall see tho 

Are your trials mostly AmField?  I have a friend with one of my pups doing AmField in Alabama, and NSTRA.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 30, 2012)

It depends.  All our trials are AKC, but the championships are also sanctioned by the AmField.  We don't have an AKC side and AmField side like the GSP people do, and we only have 1 AA and 1 GD National where you guys have a national for the GSPCA and the NGSPA.   Our Nationals (AA and GD) are dual sanctioned....

This fall, my pup is only running in 1hr AA Championships that are dual sanctioned.  The judges place 4 dogs per the AKC, and the winner and RU get AmField Champion status as well.   Because most of our big bird species Classic/Championships (Chicken, Pheasant, Quail) take place in the fall, and they hold them in conjunction with weekend trials, the trials are very big.  The Championships during the week typically have 50-60 dogs entered, and the weekend trials usually have 40-50 in the broke dog stakes.  Not sure how that compares to the fall circuit with the GSP's, but our fall trials are incredibly competitive.  For instance, the Iowa BC weekend trial running right now gets run in conjunction with the Pheasant Championship that finished Thursday.  There is 56 dogs entered in the OGD and 51 dogs in the OAA.  Plus, there's 6 Pros running dogs.........Tough trials.


----------



## 28gage (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds like everyone is getting excited about the new season, me too.  Beau just placed in the Derby at the Lonestar classic.  It was his second time down as a Derby and he runs again Sat in the Colorado Open Shooting Dog Derby at Arnett Okla.  Really excited about the placement and anxious for this Sat.  He's running in some pretty good company as  the other two dogs were handled by Jack Herrage and Shawn Kinkelaar.  Really impressed with what Virgil Moore has done with Beau.   Did I say I was excited?


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 3, 2012)

28, 

Is that your Beau in your Avatar?  Good looking pointer!  Congrats on the Derby placement and good luck!  Field Trials are a lot of fun!  Glad the thread is gathering some more competition folks  Keep us up with his placements and wins as the season progresses.

Julia


----------



## 28gage (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes that's Beau.  He's a son of Ch Covey Rise's Offlee Amazin out of a daughter of Ch Elhew Sinbad.  Trying to get him ready for the Midwestern States Shooting Dog Futurity in March.


----------



## 28gage (Oct 7, 2012)

*I'm pumped*

Beau placed in his second derby today, down three times and two placements.  Really happy with the work Virgil Moore has done with him since I turned him over to him.  If you need an honest hard working trainer/handler who gets results he's your man.  Beau is an honest aged derby and is solid broke, the trial he didn't place in he finished the brace with a AA broke find on chickens in ND.  I'm pumped.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 7, 2012)

Your screwed.  Those $2.50 ribbons are going to be the most expensive $2.50 ribbons you've ever won!  Haha.  Congrats on your dogs placements.   How old is your pup?


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, Sam got thru finals at GSPCA Nationals with no call back...  2 good runs, but he got excited and chased a bird in the open gun dog. On to the next one!


----------



## 28gage (Oct 7, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Your screwed.  Those $2.50 ribbons are going to be the most expensive $2.50 ribbons you've ever won!  Haha.  Congrats on your dogs placements.   How old is your pup?



He'll be two Jan 16th...........unfortunatly or not, these where open wins and Virgil won some money, no ribbon for me but I do get to pay next months bill.  But it's sure nice to say winning son of Offlee Amazin.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 7, 2012)

JuliaH said:


> Well, Sam got thru finals at GSPCA Nationals with no call back...  2 good runs, but he got excited and chased a bird in the open gun dog. On to the next one!



Juliah.  I thought the GSPCA nationals started on the 15th?





28gage said:


> He'll be two Jan 16th...........unfortunatly or not, these where open wins and Virgil won some money, no ribbon for me but I do get to pay next months bill.  But it's sure nice to say winning son of Offlee Amazin.



I forgot the all AF pointers are born in January.   Congrats, sounds like you have a really nice pup.  Good luck with those placements, and those bills.   Haha


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh wow!! It does!!  The trial he just ran is the GSP Club of Colorado Field Trial. He is in Brace 36 in National Open Gun Dog!  Let's hope he makes it work on that day now that he got his silliness out of the way 

Julia


----------



## 28gage (Apr 22, 2016)

Beau (Jayhawk Thunder) ended the season as Region 7 Open Derby of the Year.  And has three Open shooting dog wins including RU Champion at the Eastern Open Shooting Championship a couple of weeks ago.  Due to health issues I sold him to a fine gentleman from New Jersey that has given him a chance to continue to run and hopefully sire some more fine pups.  My 4 years with Beau have been a great experience.  Now 5 he is matured and looks to be ready to run with the good ones.





Now that I beat the heath issues I hope to get back trialing with Sanctified (a Millers Online pup x White Powder/Fiddlin Rocky Boy female) that is showing the result of breeding two outstanding parents.  I look for him to show his stuff as a Derby this fall.

A backyard stop to flush


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 22, 2016)

Sweet.  Too bad about the health issues, I hate to hear those stories.  

My Brit just won the Nebraska Championship this week, and I'm heading out to Branched Oak in the morning to run my derby in the weekend trial, then I'm going to run my AA dog in the AAA before she runs next week in the Mid America Championship. Unfortunately I haven't been able to run either of them most of the spring due to a new baby and other financial obligations.   I, like you, am looking forward to seeing my dogs run a little more often in the future.


----------

